# The purpose!



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

To Kings fans, and all who have been offended,
There has been a little stir about the pointless post I left on the board yesterday. I will first admit that it was uninsightful, but that was for a reason. 

We've all heard for the past 5+ years that basketball is not what it once was. In other words the game is boring! I don't feel this way. I love the new wave of talent in this league and I'm sure there are others who share my joy. In an effort to spead the fever, I was looking to start sometype of rivalry between Kings fans and Laker fans. Its what this league needs. A GREAT RIVALRY. I want Kings fans to hate LA and vice versa. Like the good ole days Lakers vs Celtics style. 

Now I know my first attempt was distasteful. But it was all in good humor guys. You have no idea how sensitive most Kings fans can be, so lets get fierce boys! 2003 is almost here; get ready.

"the Kings are a great team, a great WNBA team" -- Shaquille Oneal:laugh:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I was looking to start sometype of rivalry between Kings fans and Laker fans. Its what this league needs. A GREAT RIVALRY. I want Kings fans to hate LA and vice versa. Like the good ole days Lakers vs Celtics style.


ohh, then statement is acceptable.I think the rivalry and the bitterness are already there- it's already a great rivalry. I just don't want any threads to turn into fights or I'll get in trouble. I actually wish we had a forum where we could just ***** at each other, but you can't have everything your way. We do want you Laker guys on our forum, though- it makes the conversations way more interesting.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

With all due respect to the Lakers. I think the next great rivary is going to be between the Mavs and the Kings.

They both have great fans and colorful owners and young run and gun guys, and deep in talent. 

Last season's Mavs remind me of the Kings from 2 seasons ago. Sooner or later they'll learn to play defence. The Kings didn't do it until last season and they became a great team. The Mavs has the potential to be a very good D team and I fully expect them to D up this season. 

I won't be surprise if we have a Kings - Mavs WCF in 02-03.


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

You are stupid LupinIV. It's fine to have a heated rivalry, but this site has a poicy against personal attacks. Thanks. how is the mav and the Kings will be a rivalry while all the Kings have right now is a division banner and the mav get nothing to show compare to the 14 NBA champ banners the Lakers hang in the wall. The Kings only win the title in your dream.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> You are stupid LupinIV. how is the mav and the Kings will be a rivalry while all the Kings have right now is a division banner and the mav get nothing to show compare to the 14 NBA champ banners the Lakers hang in the wall. The Kings only win the title in your dream. Stupid.


Will someone please ban this guy....


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Will someone please ban this guy....


I second that motion...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's keep it clean and enjoyable for everyone IV & Ken Pham
It's just a chat forum for open opinions and thoughts, 
We can have a lot of fun without creating negative vibe.
I'll admit, when I first came on board, I had the same attitude you had...
True Laker pride and trying to dunk on everyone, 
but I just realized, everyone is just here to have fun.
Your passion is respected, keep your pride firmly and stand next to what you believe in, 
but don't create or call for negativity. Some people just don't see it that way
Just keep it respectful for others.
It's all good, c-ya on the boards & Lakers to the heart.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Thank you, <<<D>>>. Nobody's getting banned just yet, but i would ask some of you (ken pham) not to make personal attackks against other posters as it is against the site rules. Just cause you don't agree doesn't mean they're stupid or whatever. Overall, this forum has had relatively few ugly threads considering the rivalry that exists, so let's keep it that way Ken Pham.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: The purpose!*



> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> With all due respect to the Lakers. I think the next great rivary is going to be between the Mavs and the Kings.
> 
> They both have great fans and colorful owners and young run and gun guys, and deep in talent.
> ...




Anything is possible, but in this case, you might of stretched it out a bit, The Mavs reminds of you of the Kings? Not even close, if you're thinking about a rivalry between your Mavs and the Kings, dwell on it for a while, cause the Kings will need to beat the Lakers and the Mavs can't beat the Kings, The Kings always had a respectable D years ago, Dallas just don't have the type of players to dedicate themselves on the other end, I believe in improvement & development, and that might be the case with the Mavs overall Defense that has yet to be proven or seen. To win...you need to play hard aggressive defense instead of just lighting it up. The Mavs are the future team or maybe now, but they need an overall and complete game to advance, we'll see them this year


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The purpose!*



> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're referring to the 01-02 season. That's in the past.

I'm speculating on the future.

The Mavs' poor defense is a myth. They played great D at times, but not consistently. However, they do have the type of players who can D up, they just need to make dedicated effort, and I think they will. Think of it this way, the Mavs is already one of the best, with better D they'll be scary. 

Yes, the Kings always had respectable D, but no one gave them credit. And they stepped up their effort last season. 

The Mavs have respectable D. No team wins 57 without playing at least reasonable defense. But no one gave them credit for the D. Will they step up their effort?

I think they will. Just like the Kings of last season. That's the similarity I see which reminded me of the Kings.

As for the Lakers. Sorry, I see them as contender, but not really in the thick of things. I don't think they'll win it next year, and I don't see them being in any rivary. Expect maybe within their own team.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> You are stupid LupinIV. It's fine to have a heated rivalry, but this site has a poicy against personal attacks. Thanks. how is the mav and the Kings will be a rivalry while all the Kings have right now is a division banner and the mav get nothing to show compare to the 14 NBA champ banners the Lakers hang in the wall. The Kings only win the title in your dream.



Well Pham, look at it this way.

Just because you are what you are now, doesn't mean you'll remain this way forever.

In fact, some day you may even be able to rebute me with more intelligent remarks than just simply calling me "stupid..." or "... in your dream." 

Yawn.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The purpose!*



> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not sure if you're talking about NOW or LATER, but my thoughts and comments are for NOW.
IMO - To be part of a rivalry, 2 teams will need to have a great series against each other maybe in the regular season and in the playoff's, and I know you saw one of the greatest NBA series of all time in the WCF last year, that to me is the beginging of a rivalry as showcased nationwide. The Kings are on a mission, the Lakers aren't rolling over, their will be an answer.

The Rilvary has already been set with the Kings, Kings are stronger than ever, and the Lakers have to defend their title to the rest of the NBA, but in the West the Kings are heavily favored, therefore my comment was based on that, Don't get me wrong, the Mavs have positioned themselves greatly, and they will make huge strides in whatever they need to improve on. As far as the Lakers just being contdenders.....i'm assuming your thoughts is when or if they LOSE their Title, they will be contenders......Right?? well if that's the case, they have'nt lost it yet, so let's not jump ahead here. and your other comment on " Rivalry within themselves" I just don't get where you're coming from, and please don't bring up the Old Kobe doesn't get along with Shaq Rapp, cause that was an old song, people stopped singing a long time ago. Their will be no rivalry within my friend. A lot of people, experts & media never ever thought the Lakers can bag up the third, you feel they can't get the 4th, this is the same thoughts for the past 3 yrs. The Lakers run will end....
but when??.......to be continued
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, personally I'm not really sold on the Mavs as currently constructed. The Lakers and Kings are the only two championship caliber teams in the league right now, and i think it's gonna stay that way for a while, unless the Mavs can maybe get Zo and not give up too much. Even so, Lakers-Kings is already the living rivalry in the league (I use the term living cause there are several huge ones that are lying dormant, waiting for any excuse to be revived, i.e. Lakers-Celtics, Bulls-Knicks, etc.)


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know why some Laker fans are so enthusiastic about a Kings – Lakers rivalry. Seen it on several boards already.

But here is my take:

Remember the Kings couldn’t beat the Jazz? Would you call the Kings – Jazz a rivalry?

Probably not. The Jazz have peaked and the Kings were up and comin’.

Now substitute Jazz with Lakers.

For a true rivalry, two teams have to be roughly in the same dynastic period (ie Lakers-Celtics, etc.). The Lakers have peaked, the Kings are still peaking. They’re not in the same team-life-cycle.

Rivalry? Sounds more like ‘Changing of the Guards’ to me. 

The Mavs, on the other hand, is right round where the Kings are. They will peak more or less when the Kings have theirs. Kings / Mavs are #1, 2 in terms of talent and depth. That’s the making of a great rivalry. Sure, Mavs need to puck the PF hole. But with Cuban’s pocket and Donnie Nelson’s scouting talent, they will. 

As for the internal rivalry, that’s just Phil Jackson’s management style. As soon as the Lakers stop winning, I expect the locker room to unravel. 

The Lakers are still the champ, you say? Why yes, they still are. Will they 4-peat? Nah!

No team besides the 60’s Celtics have 4-peated (they went 8-peated!!). The Cels were a great team full of HOF and all-stars. The Lakers are a team with two greats and 10 journeymen. 4-peat? Hell no. It wouldn’t be fair to basketball if they do.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think the teams have to have exactly the same lifecycle for it to be a rivalry, but the closer they are the better. The Lakers and Kings are not quite on the same timeframe, but they're close enough for it to be a rivalry. Kobe's 23. I don't think that there's anyone that'd deny that Bulls-Pistons or Knicks-Heat were excellent rivalries, and those teams weren't on the same dynastic period.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> I don't know why some Laker fans are so enthusiastic about a Kings – Lakers rivalry. Seen it on several boards already.
> 
> But here is my take:
> ...



This is just a case between clashed opinions, about the rivalry thing, You mentioned, The Mavs and Kings have talent and Depth, and that is a making of a Rivalry?? I think you can refer that to as quality organizations, building a winner, has nothing to do with a Rivalry, Rivalry creates itself. You just have a different view of it. I really think the Kings and Lakers would consistantly beat out the Mavs, therefore a RIVALRY will never develop. Just enjoy the one we have right now. and we'll let the NBA decide other rivalries for itself.


About the 4-peat, I can tell you never once thought the Lakers would win the 1st one either, The 4-peat is possible for the Lakers, why wouldn't it be???, you bring up the 50-60's C's team that won the 8-peat, different generations with different styles of play. But nonetheless both teams great in their respectful ways as champions. Go C's and Go Lakers

It's funny how you mentioned - " For the Lakers to 4-PEAT with 2 Greats and having some journeymen is not possible at all......If you haven't noticed yet or by now.....That's exactly what the Lakers have been doing for the past 3 yrs....winning with 2 GREATS and their replaceable JOURNEYMEN, They kept their core and group together which has been effective for 3 years, So why would it be impossible for a "4 IN A ROW" the only difference is, other teams like the heavily favored Kings have improved and ready to take their organization to the next level vs the Lakers

Your other comment about how it wouldn't be fair for the NBA if the Lakers won a 4 -peat???, there's nothing anybody can do about that....love it or leave it, would be the only way to look at it. So in your eyes....I guess the 60's Celtic team, was considered the UNFAIR NBA CHAMPIONS for winning an 8-peat......Right???

And lastly, your other comment about" when Phil leaves the team, they will unravel " My statement to that - you don't know anything about the Lakers, and I can only understand why you guess that way..


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Just enjoy the one we have right now. and we'll let the NBA decide other rivalries for itself.


That’s the smartest thing you’ve said so far. 



> About the 4-peat, I can tell you never once thought the Lakers would win the 1st one either, The 4-peat is possible for the Lakers, why wouldn't it be???, you bring up the 50-60's C's team that won the 8-peat, different generations with different styles of play. But nonetheless great in their respectful ways as champions. Go C's and Go Lakers


Your point?



> It's funny how you mentioned - " For the Lakers to 4-PEAT with 2 Greats and having some journeymen is not possible at all......If you haven't noticed yet or by now.....That's exactly what the Lakers have been doing for the past 3 yrs....winning with 2 GREATS and their JOURNEYMEN, They kept their core and group together, the only difference is, other teams like the heavily favored Kings have improved and ready to take their organization to the next level.


HHmm… You’re basically saying that the Lakers have remained static while other teams (like the Kings) have improved. But Lakers still win?? How? Did other teams not improved enough? 

Is that your point? If not, what is it?



> Your other comment about how it wouldn't be fair for the NBA if the Lakers won a 4 -peat???, there's nothing anybody can do about that....love it or leave it, would be the only way to look at it. So I guess the 60's Celtic team, was considered the UNFAIR NBA CHAMPIONS for winning an 8-peat......Right???


Wrong. Celtics had a great team full of GPs (Great Players)!!! So they deserved to win 8 straight. Lakers have a team full of AP (Average Players), save for two superstars. If they 4-peat, it’d be a slap in the face of the great teams of the past.



> And lastly, your other comment about" when Phil leaves the team, they will unravel " My statement to that - you don't know anything about the Lakers, and I can only understand why you guess that way..


“Why I guess that way…” ???! 

Is anything that we’ve said in the thread so far TRUTH??!! The thing about Lakers 4-peating, the Kings-Lakers rivalry, the Kings/Lakers being able to beat the Mavs always…

Are you trying to say your above observation is not guesses???!!!

Bottom line: What's all the big fuss about a rivalry??!! 

Who the hell cares??


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> That’s the smartest thing you’ve said so far.
> ...





It took you a while to come back & think about it.......didn't it??
Who helped you out this time to come up with your non-sense...
I stayed on the topic you brought up and you're getting frustrated and beating around it.
so just let it go, cause you are not making any sense
Just admitt it.....I had the answers & you had the head-ache


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

If this thread gets outta hand I'm gonna close it.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL. A huge jumentous comeback eh?! I’ll get to that in a minute. 

But first, let me steer this thread back into course…

I’ll reiterate just one of the previous discussion (albeit a very one sided one where the Laker fan did the talking and none of the listening), feel free to jump in when you have a point to make…



> It's funny how you mentioned - " For the Lakers to 4-PEAT with 2 Greats and having some journeymen is not possible at all......If you haven't noticed yet or by now.....That's exactly what the Lakers have been doing for the past 3 yrs....winning with 2 GREATS and their JOURNEYMEN, They kept their core and group together, the only difference is, other teams like the heavily favored Kings have improved and ready to take their organization to the next level.


By your own admission you’ say that the Lakers have remained static while other teams (like the Kings) have improved. Yes, they’ve kept the core together, but that just mean they get older while other teams get better. Do you not understand this? Do you have anything to say other than “I have the answers and you don’t sucka!!” line that every threader uses when he has run out of solid argument?! 



> It took you a while to come back & think about it.......didn't it??
> Who helped you out this time to come up with your non-sense...
> I stayed on the topic you brought up and you're getting frustrated and beating around it.
> so just let it go, cause you are not making any sense
> Just admitt it.....I had the answers & you had the head-ache


I have two things to say to you D. This may hurt cuz it’s honest:

Get a clue. IV tried to stir up this stupid rivalry thing, and what is the result? A collective Yawn from the King fans. As far as we’re concern, beating the Lakers is as good as a grounder to Ozzie Smith. There is a little bit of pity for the Lakers, but rivalry? Maybe you can go start one with the Blazers or something.

Get a life. “It took you a while to come back…”? LOL. Unlike you, I have better things to do than hang around this board 24/7. LOL. But don’t worry, I won’t call you a nerd. Cuz nerds are smart.

OK, so Laker fans want a rivalry. So, once again I ask: Does anyone care about this rivalry thing?

If so, please let your voice (or words) be heard!

Actually D, you’re right. I do have a minor headache. It has something to do with talking to a wall. So here’s the deal, unless you come back with something worthwhile, don’t expect me to come back and school you again. 

I don’t like talking to walls.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Guys, seriously, just settle down.


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

I take my words back. I was wrong when I call LupinIV stupid. He's not only stupid but he's insane. So far the Lakers get older every year and still no team was able to beat them. Wait until your team can beat them then do the talk. Right now you're losers so none of your talking is creditable. Only the winer have a right to talk. It's ridiculous the Kings call themselves the best team, the best team in the champ and it's the Lakers. So shut up and wait until your team win something.(I don't think you'll see that day).


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> I take my words back. I was wrong when I call LupinIV stupid. He's not only stupid but he's insane. So far the Lakers get older every year and still no team was able to beat them. Wait until your team can beat them then do the talk. Right now you're losers so none of your talking is creditable. Only the winer have a right to talk. It's ridiculous the Kings call themselves the best team, the best team in the champ and it's the Lakers. So shut up and wait until your team win something.(I don't think you'll see that day).


Could you please repost this in english? Not all of us speak 4th-grader that well.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> I take my words back. I was wrong when I call LupinIV stupid. He's not only stupid but he's insane. So far the Lakers get older every year and still no team was able to beat them. Wait until your team can beat them then do the talk. Right now you're losers so none of your talking is creditable. Only the winer have a right to talk. It's ridiculous the Kings call themselves the best team, the best team in the champ and it's the Lakers. So shut up and wait until your team win something.(I don't think you'll see that day).


What the heck!?! Does this guy have 9 lives? BAN HIM!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> I take my words back. I was wrong when I call LupinIV stupid. He's not only stupid but he's insane. So far the Lakers get older every year and still no team was able to beat them. Wait until your team can beat them then do the talk. Right now you're losers so none of your talking is creditable. Only the winer have a right to talk. It's ridiculous the Kings call themselves the best team, the best team in the champ and it's the Lakers. So shut up and wait until your team win something.(I don't think you'll see that day).


Grow up. Do you enjoy being annoying or something...? 

I would think a 31 year old man would be a little more mature than this...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> LOL. A huge jumentous comeback eh?! I’ll get to that in a minute.
> 
> But first, let me steer this thread back into course…
> ...




ATTENTION POSTERS!!! 
This is a good example of Basketball ignorance :laugh: :laugh: 
HE brings up a subject HE can't back-up or support, so therefore HE has to come back with more non-sense to cover up. If everyone would read what exactly we've been discussing, this person is just that lost, I strongly suggest, you would repeat yourself 4 times before replying to Lupin. This person also seems hard of understanding. So Lupin before you post up another BS, pls take the time to understand and read about basketball first, and just because we all make sense, understand each other, and have the reading skills on these boards......some people just don't so we can continue to talk to your LOOOPING wall    

I just love it when they're HURTIN 4 CERTAIN.....
Can you atleast understand that???


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ken pham</b>!
> I take my words back. I was wrong when I call LupinIV stupid. He's not only stupid but he's insane. So far the Lakers get older every year and still no team was able to beat them. Wait until your team can beat them then do the talk. Right now you're losers so none of your talking is creditable. Only the winer have a right to talk. It's ridiculous the Kings call themselves the best team, the best team in the champ and it's the Lakers. So shut up and wait until your team win something.(I don't think you'll see that day).



You're right about LOOOPIN IV


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

< D >. LUPIN4. STOP THE PISSING MATCH. LET IT GO.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> < D >. LUPIN4. STOP THE PISSING MATCH. LET IT GO.


Hey, don't worry. I've already said unless the Laker fans come back with something solid. I won't waste my time with them folks. 

And I do what I say.

And yes, I do look forward to the great rivalry between the Kings and Mavs. Soon to take place, if not this season then certainly the next.

Go Kings. And to those of you who aren't King fans. Hey it's not too late to become one! Join us to ROOT FOR THE BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about LOOOPIN IV


ken pham isn't a guy you want to be associated with D. :no:


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm gonna lock down this thread for a while. Constructive arguments are fine, even encouraged, but this is useless banter. I'll reopen it soon, but some of you need to just take a break.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> Go Kings. And to those of you who aren't King fans. Hey it's not too late to become one! Join us to ROOT FOR THE BEST TEAM IN THE WORLD!


Third best! the Kings lost in the playoffs last year.

in order to be the best you have to beat the best. words to live by.


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Third best! the Kings lost in the playoffs last year.
> ...


I said the BEST TEAM!

NOT the Luckiest Team! 

If I use your logic, then the Patriot is the best in the NFL, George W. Bush is smarter than Al Gore, and South Korean is better at soccer than Spain or Italy.

Sometimes the better team loses. The best don't always win. If it does, then the Rams should be NFL champ every year.

IV, it's still not too late for you. You can get a head start in rooting for a true winner; you know, before everybody jumps onto the Kings bandwagon.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> I said the BEST TEAM!
> NOT the Luckiest Team!
> If I use your logic, then the Patriot is the best in the NFL, George W. Bush is smarter than Al Gore, and South Korean is better at soccer than Spain or Italy.
> ...


I've read a lot of strings with your post and for a while I thought there was hope for you, but I guess I was wrong. 
You seem to dig yourself a deeper hole every time you post.
But for your sake, you can keep thinking the Kings are the best team in the league eventhough no one understands why?
And I guess the Lakers will be the luckiest team in the league and if thats all they need, LUCK, to win I'll take it!

hey -- if you're content with being the best team but not winning a championship more power to ya! as for the Lakers as long as we'll keep winning championships, more power to us! 

HERES TO THE CHAMPS! 
the Los Angles Lakers!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I've read a lot of strings with your post and for a while I thought there was hope for you, but I guess I was wrong.
> ...



That's why I don't like debating with Laker fans. I put forth something solid, they just punk out. Like that <<D>> and Pham. And now you.

Well IV, if you want to have a real debate about why the Kings are or are not the best in the NBA. Be my guest.

But this weak stuff like "Kings are the best team in the league eventhough no one understands why" or "if you're content with being the best team but not winning a championship more power to ya" are just bricks.

No one understands why the Kings are the BEST? Did you just woke up from May? A lot of people are saying the Kings are the most talented team here. I'm not the first nor will I be the last to say that.

At any rate, about your original post about a Kings-Lakers rivalry; sorry to inform you, but King fans are not interested. I read 33 replies and no one give a yawn about a Kings-Laker rivalry.

Like I said, if you need one that badly, go start one with the Blazers. Assuming they care, which they may not.

And lastly, this is a Kings forum. What do you expect in to see here? Lakers Rule?? Lakers' are the best team?? Ha ha ha ha. If a Grizz fan posts in the Grizz forum that Memphis is the best in the world, you'd go flame him too?? Either you got lost in the menu navigation or you really have a beef with the Kings.

Which brings me to the my last point: this Inferiority-Complex from Laker fans have gotten out of hand! Every slightest thing about the Kings upset Laker fans. Maloof danced, they're upset. We signed Keon, they're upset. I say the Kings are the best, they're upset. I don't get it, but thankfully, I don't care. 

Ok, so get ready for what I'm about to say, cuz it's going to hurt those oh-so-sensitive Laker fans:

THE KINGS ARE GOING TO WIN THE 02-03 CHAMPIONSHIP.

I can just picture Lakers fans cringing and not being able to sleep for days...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV<
> At any rate, about your original post about a Kings-Lakers rivalry; sorry to inform you, but King fans are not interested. I read 33 replies and no one give a yawn about a Kings-Laker rivalry.



It's not called a Rivalry on this thread, It's called TUTORING the ignorance (LUPIN IV), It should've been titled that. I'm sure after reading this thread, the Kings fans would scratch their heads and try and find out who's representing them, so DON'T SPEAK up for the loyal & intelligent Kings fans on these boards, cause trust me, they're already sitting back and busting up on the comedy show LUPINIV is holding, make us laugh some more please...
Lupin you alone are the " KINGS" of comedy :laugh: :laugh: 

And about your comment " I PUT FOURTH SOLID STUFF "
Must be some SOLID stuff you're smokin :sour: :sour: 

You have yet to back-up your comments or stand next to it
You don't make any sense at all
I'm outta here and done with


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Lupin you are the greatest!*

You are clueless, and I will enjoy picking you apart from here on out!

1 Luv:yes: :laugh:


----------



## LupinIV (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> It's not called a Rivalry on this thread, It's called TUTORING the ignorance (LUPIN IV), It should've been titled that.


 



> And about your comment " I PUT FOURTH SOLID STUFF "
> Must be some SOLID stuff you're smokin :sour: :sour:
> 
> You have yet to back-up your comments or stand next to it
> ...


LOL. You guys are still holding a grudge on me, aren't you?? 
:laugh: :laugh: 

Ok, let me make you pathetic guys more miserable:

KINGS RULE!!

:laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LupinIV</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No grudge at all....hehehehe!!! We know you by now...
Can't read or understand.....how sad.....just sad :no: 

OK......LUPIN.......OK :laugh: 
KINGS ARE THE BEST
BUT LAKERS FINISHED 1ST AND HAS THE 3-PEAT.....
It doesn't sound right, but but Lupin says so  :no:


----------

